# Audio Wiring Colors for 87 300ZX



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am going to install a headunit in my car today.. I am wondering what colors are my Battery B+, my accecories wire (which switches it on) and my ground are. And if you have them please post the speaker wire colors for front left, right etc.

Thanks all


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright all I need now is the constant power wire, the switched 12V power line, and ground. PLEASE HELP


----------

